# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Domestic for safety?

## Doyaevenliftlol

So I've never ordered anything online but I've started looking for T3 just recently. I saw a couple sources that looked pretty good but then I started thinking...wouldn't it be kinda crazy to order something that isn't domestic? Or am I just being paranoid? I'm trying to do as much research as I think is necessary but this is still a pretty confusing pursuit. Thanks, my dudes.

----------


## Sh0tsf1red

It's a dice roll every time in my opinion. I use an international and have been very fortunate each time to have no issues but every order I know may never make it

----------


## hollowedzeus

> It's a dice roll every time in my opinion. I use an international and have been very fortunate each time to have no issues but every order I know may never make it


Are you not more afraid of your address being flagged for having ordered illegal substances?

----------


## Doyaevenliftlol

Exactly, I'm the opposite of most people. I'm like, overly cautious about everything. In fact, about a year ago I was trying to figure this stuff out but I was a bit paranoid so I said screw it, haha. This time I'm determined. I'm also checking out the Deepweb which I am not convinced is better at this point. Noimsayin'?

----------


## Couchlock

> Exactly, I'm the opposite of most people. I'm like, overly cautious about everything. In fact, about a year ago I was trying to figure this stuff out but I was a bit paranoid so I said screw it, haha. This time I'm determined. I'm also checking out the Deepweb which I am not convinced is better at this point. Noimsayin'?


Worst that can happen domestic or international is you get ducked out of your money.
.seizure amounts to nothing other than seizure

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Worst that can happen domestic or international is you get ducked out of your money.
> .seizure amounts to nothing other than seizure


Can law enforc3ment not show up at the address on the package if it's siezed?

----------


## Couchlock

> Can law enforc3ment not show up at the address on the package if it's siezed?


Not show up?

Easy on the double negatives.

I've had seizures. No No one showed.

----------


## clunker777

I'm in the same boat. Used to get mine from a local source, but he's passed on now. It's been years for me. Started lifting again a couple years ago and have realized I'm not 25 anymore. Being that I've never ordered anything like this in the mail, I'm nervous too.

----------


## Doyaevenliftlol

> Worst that can happen domestic or international is you get ducked out of your money.
> .seizure amounts to nothing other than seizure


Thank you for the response. This is good to know. Every little bit of information helps.

----------


## Doyaevenliftlol

> I'm in the same boat. Used to get mine from a local source, but he's passed on now. It's been years for me. Started lifting again a couple years ago and have realized I'm not 25 anymore. Being that I've never ordered anything like this in the mail, I'm nervous too.


Haha. Yeah, dude. That's the way to be though. These really young dudes probably jump in without researching anything. Better safe than sorry.

----------


## jstone

International or domestic can both end in trouble. It is illegal, but either way chances of getting into trouble are pretty minimal.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Overseas orders seem to be getting scrutinized more and more as the time passes. 

At this time, I am seeing a good handful of domestic sources around with legitimate prices - thankfully

----------


## clunker777

I have been researching a couple domestic sources. Haven't decided who to take a chance with. I was wondering if the source has a website, does it mean it may be a scam. Thanks

----------


## Chicagotarsier

My rules of ordering that worked for me

1. Order from a place that uses the heat sealed silver material packages.
2. Order powders only...not solutions or pills.
3. Do not order syringes from same source as powders.


Never had an issue with these rules. Any pre-made liquid or suspension product in vials always got pinged by the post office or customs.

Powder T3 should be no issue.

----------


## clunker777

hmm The ones I'm looking at don't have anything in just powder form. But what you sain is definitely something to think about

----------


## Sh0tsf1red

> Are you not more afraid of your address being flagged for having ordered illegal substances?


Not really

----------


## clunker777

would it be better to get a po box or use you address

----------


## Couchlock

> would it be better to get a po box or use you address


P.o. box is worst option

----------


## clunker777

alright then I appreciate the heads up on that Couchlokd

----------


## hollowedzeus

> P.o. box is worst option


Why is it a worse option? It surely removes your address from the equation

----------


## clunker777

hmm that's a good question. That's kinda why I was thinking a po box. I've been reading a whole lot and noticed some people use PO boxes for their delivery

----------


## Couchlock

> hmm that's a good question. That's kinda why I was thinking a po box. I've been reading a whole lot and noticed some people use PO boxes for their delivery


If it is going to be a controlled delivery you are walking into a lions den.

Coming to you house, no paper trail, and you can say I never ordered this shit and choose not to accept

----------


## clunker777

yeah I can see the situational angle on that

----------


## hollowedzeus

> yeah I can see the situational angle on that


I take it when ordering gear if they spring a signed delivery on you it's likely a trap?

----------


## Couchlock

> I take it when ordering gear if they spring a signed delivery on you it's likely a trap?


No not likely a trap, I've had split shipments from same order from same source, from different origin countries

China origin required signing, other did not.

Its very very very unlikely they will do a controlled delivery.

But If you are expecting the package in a p.o. box and go to pick it up. No denying you were expecting it.

Come to your fro,t do it "randomly", "someone must have ordered this shit and sentvir here in my name and was going to intercept it when it got here, its not mine"..

----------


## clunker777

this is a great topic for first timers. so being nervous like myself, can we get a rundown on the process of ordering domestic and what to expect. what kind of red flags should we look for as far as a source being legit and what to keep our eyes open when it comes to receiving our goods that would make us think something just isn't right. Thanks all of you

----------


## us-ds

> Worst that can happen domestic or international is you get ducked out of your money.
> .seizure amounts to nothing other than seizure


Definitely not worst case scenario. 
Worst case scenario would be a controlled delivery. 
If it never happened to you doenst mean its not going to happen if your package was seized. 





> Can law enforc3ment not show up at the address on the package if it's siezed?


Yes its possible. Mainly with large orders.

----------


## Couchlock

> Definitely not worst case scenario.
> Worst case scenario would be a controlled delivery.
> If it never happened to you doenst mean its not going to happen if your package was seized.
> 
> Yes its possible. Mainly with large orders.


99.99% chance if you pack is seized they don't care about personal use amounts.

Amounts considered dealing is another story, which I think is 30ml.

This is the reason good sources break up large shipments.

They want supplier, not end user

----------


## Doyaevenliftlol

Have any of you guys used Tiros brand T3 before? It looks legit and it's from a legit source but I don't know how it compares to Cytomel or Tyromel.

----------


## us-ds

> hmm that's a good question. That's kinda why I was thinking a po box. I've been reading a whole lot and noticed some people use PO boxes for their delivery


Cops wouldnt arrange controlled delivery to PO box just because someone there will sign for your pack if it require signature. and if they arrange controlled delivery they need you to sign.
PO Box is a good option to receive international shipments.

----------


## jstone

> Cops wouldnt arrange controlled delivery to PO box just because someone there will sign for your pack if it require signature. and if they arrange controlled delivery they need you to sign.
> PO Box is a good option to receive international shipments.


Its not as safe as you think. The post office signs for all packages for you and places them in the box. When you pick it up they have you. They will get you if they want you.

----------


## Couchlock

> Its not as safe as you think. The post office signs for all packages for you and places them in the box. When you pick it up they have you. They will get you if they want you.


Yes if the hammer is coming, you can't avoid it if its that close

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Yes if the hammer is coming, you can't avoid it if its that close


Maybe I'll just stick to ordering protein online xD

----------


## clarky.

Wrong section.

----------


## IronMasca

What should be your actions if your order went to customs ? Dont u have to sign to receive ? How would you do that ? Just say it isnt yours and lose all money ?

----------


## clunker777

no way in hell I'm going to sign for anything that customs is holding.think about what your asking bud. Once it's in customs, just take as a loss and forgettaboutit

----------


## Couchlock

> no way in hell I'm going to sign for anything that customs is holding.think about what your asking bud. Once it's in customs, just take as a loss and forgettaboutit


Every package that comes into this country goes to customs.

Please know what your speaking of before you give advice 

Think about what your saying.

If customs seizes it, you still get it, minus contraband, with a lovely letter and green tape. That's as far as it goes

----------


## ghettoboyd

if you all are rookies id be more worried about getting real aas.... once you order it, its out of your hands and not worth worrying over...I remember being nervous the first few times but now I just expect it to show and it always has 8 yr running...have it sent to your home using your real name and know from the start whether or not the delivery will require a signature so you don't get freaked out when asked for one...

----------


## hollowedzeus

Thanks to all guys elaborating and explaining!

----------


## Strongblood

If you get pinched ordering steroids online. It's going to be by your local law enforcement, that was tipped off by someone who knows pretty much first hand that you get steroids in the mail. That's why it's always best not to let anyone know that you are getting steroids delivered to your mailbox. Customs doesn't have the time or man power to follow a package to its destination in hopes of possibly catching someone receiving illegal Testosterone . Unless maybe you're trying to get enough in one shipment to stock a pharmacy. This is my informed opinion. Good luck!

----------


## Richard Cabeza

I order domestic to a ups box never had any issues 

The big boys want the big boys, they aren't concerned with the guy ordering a couple vials on a website, they want the guy who's making the shit, shipping it and profiting

As it was stated before if you were to get busted it'd be by local cops and because someone told on you

My biggest concern would be if its real or not, both domestic and international sources can be iffy so i would be more concerned with getting legit product than i would be getting busted

----------


## hollowedzeus

> I order domestic to a ups box never had any issues
> 
> The big boys want the big boys, they aren't concerned with the guy ordering a couple vials on a website, they want the guy who's making the shit, shipping it and profiting
> 
> As it was stated before if you were to get busted it'd be by local cops and because someone told on you
> 
> My biggest concern would be if its real or not, both domestic and international sources can be iffy so i would be more concerned with getting legit product than i would be getting busted


I'm based in uk too. So the grey area factor would, I imagine mean that you are less likely to get busted here...?

----------


## Couchlock

> I'm based in uk too. So the grey area factor would, I imagine mean that you are less likely to get busted here...?


Just order or rely on gym rats.

Nothing will,put your mind at ease until you get a successful shipment.

I will guarantee you it will arrive safely.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Just order or rely on gym rats.
> 
> Nothing will,put your mind at ease until you get a successful shipment.
> 
> I will guarantee you it will arrive safely.


I have some 6 years to ponder this haha. But thankyou for your help :Smilie:

----------


## songdog

DAM! wats up with these kids?They make 2 orders and now they are pros  :Shrug:

----------


## Doyaevenliftlol

I've actually decided to purchase research peptides for now...It seems like an easier process and somewhat reliable. Weak product may be an issue but I guess I'll find out.

----------


## clunker777

OK I thought once it gets seized you wouldn't get a package at all thanks Couchlockd for clearing that up.

----------


## Couchlock

> OK I thought once it gets seized you wouldn't get a package at all thanks Couchlockd for clearing that up.


Fwiw, I've been getting various types of seasonal packages for the last 15 years I've only had one or two seized and only got a letter and green tape

----------


## OG_Hoagie

> If you get pinched ordering steroids online. It's going to be by your local law enforcement....


It will be local law enforcement, w/ a couple of federal postal inspection agents. And they certainly do have the time, money and manpower. All depends on what it is that you're​ receiving and how much. Any controlled substance through the mail is a federal offense. If they want you, they will get you. This is not my opinion... unfortunately this is first hand experience.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> It will be local law enforcement, w/ a couple of federal postal inspection agents. And they certainly do have the time, money and manpower. All depends on what it is that you're​ receiving and how much. Any controlled substance through the mail is a federal offense. If they want you, they will get you. This is not my opinion... unfortunately this is first hand experience.



This is exactly the case down to a T

----------


## jstone

OG is right, and everyone saying they wont waste there time on a personal use order is delusional. They may not target users as often, but how do you think they make some of the bigger busts? By busting a user, and working their way up. Not to mention any cycle is going to be enough for trafficking. Its only 30ml for the trafficking charge. I dont know about you, but inhave never had an order that was less than 30ml.

----------


## OG_Hoagie

I'm not trying to scare everybody, just be aware, be safe and take precautions... too many guys get comfortable and careless. 

I was ordering domestic (US) and the guy that I was ordering from was under investigation by feds. They were allowing him to ship out pacs and following up w/ controlled deliveries to end users. My order was not large, was personal use, but I was charged w/ intent to distribute along w/ a few scary federal​ charges for use of USPS in purchasing controlled substances. I assume this was all to build case against the seller as they didn't seem very interested in me. 

Postal inspector dressed as delivery driver and showed up at front door, handed me pac, I didn't have to sign, all was good. About 5 min later, local plain clothes detectives show up and put me in cuffs. I did not even open the package yet. While I was being processed at the station, they proceeded to search my house, sieze my pc and my stash which was small at that time thank god. 

Postal agents offered to drop federal charges if I cooperated w/ all info, signed statements etc. Which I did as I was scared shitless and didn't know anything about legal system. State charged me as well which didn't get dropped as in small town USA this was a huge bust for them.. I made front page of local and regional papers. 

They were able to run software on my hard drive that allowed them to access all incriminating emails without having my passwords. All web pages were recovered even tho they were deleted. There was no way to claim "oh I didn't order anything.. it was someone else". I had no record at the time so outcome was only a lengthy probation and public embarrassment


This was just over 10yrs ago. I do things a bit differently now. Along w/ moving to a different city, I don't keep stash where I have pacs delivered, use secure encrypted remote servers for all correspondence, log out of and never "save password" on pc or phone, use an over write or hd wipe program regularly, and try to keep orders on the small side but this is difficult (like jstone said, more than a couple bottles are considered distribution). It's a huge risk but you have to take precautions to minimize repercussions​ of a bust.

If you somehow show up on their radar you ARE going to get arrested and those charges will stay on your record. But if you do things right you at least have a chance to fight it in court. 

No need for paranoia but do not get complacent... There's no way to eliminate all risk in playing this game

----------


## thebossman1

Well I'm scared now.

----------


## thebossman1

Well I'm scared now. Good info though.

----------


## Couchlock

> I'm not trying to scare everybody, just be aware, be safe and take precautions... too many guys get comfortable and careless.
> 
> I was ordering domestic (US) and the guy that I was ordering from was under investigation by feds. They were allowing him to ship out pacs and following up w/ controlled deliveries to end users. My order was not large, was personal use, but I was charged w/ intent to distribute along w/ a few scary federal charges for use of USPS in purchasing controlled substances. I assume this was all to build case against the seller as they didn't seem very interested in me.
> 
> Postal inspector dressed as delivery driver and showed up at front door, handed me pac, I didn't have to sign, all was good. About 5 min later, local plain clothes detectives show up and put me in cuffs. I did not even open the package yet. While I was being processed at the station, they proceeded to search my house, sieze my pc and my stash which was small at that time thank god.
> 
> Postal agents offered to drop federal charges if I cooperated w/ all info, signed statements etc. Which I did as I was scared shitless and didn't know anything about legal system. State charged me as well which didn't get dropped as in small town USA this was a huge bust for them.. I made front page of local and regional papers.
> 
> They were able to run software on my hard drive that allowed them to access all incriminating emails without having my passwords. All web pages were recovered even tho they were deleted. There was no way to claim "oh I didn't order anything.. it was someone else". I had no record at the time so outcome was only a lengthy probation and public embarrassment
> ...


This is why I don't want to and never will use domestic sources

----------


## Obs

> I'm not trying to scare everybody, just be aware, be safe and take precautions... too many guys get comfortable and careless. 
> 
> I was ordering domestic (US) and the guy that I was ordering from was under investigation by feds. They were allowing him to ship out pacs and following up w/ controlled deliveries to end users. My order was not large, was personal use, but I was charged w/ intent to distribute along w/ a few scary federal​ charges for use of USPS in purchasing controlled substances. I assume this was all to build case against the seller as they didn't seem very interested in me. 
> 
> Postal inspector dressed as delivery driver and showed up at front door, handed me pac, I didn't have to sign, all was good. About 5 min later, local plain clothes detectives show up and put me in cuffs. I did not even open the package yet. While I was being processed at the station, they proceeded to search my house, sieze my pc and my stash which was small at that time thank god. 
> 
> Postal agents offered to drop federal charges if I cooperated w/ all info, signed statements etc. Which I did as I was scared shitless and didn't know anything about legal system. State charged me as well which didn't get dropped as in small town USA this was a huge bust for them.. I made front page of local and regional papers. 
> 
> They were able to run software on my hard drive that allowed them to access all incriminating emails without having my passwords. All web pages were recovered even tho they were deleted. There was no way to claim "oh I didn't order anything.. it was someone else". I had no record at the time so outcome was only a lengthy probation and public embarrassment
> ...


You played right into their scare tactics. Yes they charge high. They could not have gotten you with intent to distribute. Lawyer up and fight next time and you will get a $900 fine and you wont have to snitch.

----------


## NACH3

If you have a good domestic source it's by far much easier but also these things can happen at anytime with any source!

----------


## jstone

> This is why I don't want to and never will use domestic sources


This can happen just as easy with an international source.

----------


## Couchlock

> This can happen just as easy with an international source.


No it can't.

The shit stops once customs jacks your pack

I've had serious packs seized (hash, seeds and even worse) nothing but letters

----------


## Obs

> No it can't.
> 
> The shit stops once customs jacks your pack
> 
> I've had serious packs seized (hash, seeds and even worse) nothing but letters


Lmfao!!!

----------


## Obs

The scary thing is in most states more than 100 caps or 12-13 ml of liquid and they smack you with an intent to distribute. 
The word intent, in the manner the law uses to say you were doing shit you weren't, is fucking stupid. 

*YOU EITHER FUCKING DID OR DIDNT*

Am man should not be sent to prison for imagined intentions.

----------


## Couchlock

> The scary thing is in most states more than 100 caps or 12-13 ml of liquid and they smack you with an intent to distribute.
> The word intent, in the manner the law uses to say you were doing shit you weren't, is fucking stupid.
> 
> YOU EITHER FUCKING DID OR DIDNT
> 
> Am man should not be sent to prison for imagined intentions.


Right on, nicely worded

----------


## jstone

> No it can't.
> 
> The shit stops once customs jacks your pack
> 
> I've had serious packs seized (hash, seeds and even worse) nothing but letters


Just because your past transactions have gone that way means nothing. If you think nobody has been busted by customs for an order your fooling yourself. International is no safer then domestic.

----------


## Obs

I would say any source that has been discovered distributing could easily contact the dea in the US and track down just about every order and slap on a distribution charge to damn near every purchaser. 25% of them would stick too. That would be worth the man hours as fines for distribution are out of this world and most would much rather pay thousands in fines than go to prison for a few years. 
The legal system in the US is all about money and money only.

----------


## Obs

This is an interesting thread btw everyone.

----------


## Couchlock

> Just because your past transactions have gone that way means nothing. If you think nobody has been busted by customs for an order your fooling yourself. International is no safer then domestic.


Pound-for-pound domestic is way more dangerous than International comma because most of the time your package seized and you get a letter by customs

If your domestic pack has been intercepted you're going to get a controlled delivery no ands ifs or buts about

----------


## Mma67

Funny, I've heard the exact opposite about domestic. That they almost never intercept domestic and its international thats always under scrutiny. 

I'm not saying youre wrong but this definitely has me thinking now.

----------


## jstone

> Funny, I've heard the exact opposite about domestic. That they almost never intercept domestic and its international thats always under scrutiny. 
> 
> I'm not saying youre wrong but this definitely has me thinking now.


Domestic is well know ln to be the safest route. In a rare circumstance where theyre already watching someone domestically you can get busted. The same exact thing will happen if the order is international. If they're watching a source that close international or domestic will make zero difference. A domestic pack requires a warrant to open it, but international can be opened at customs discretion.

----------


## stacktt

> I'm not trying to scare everybody, just be aware, be safe and take precautions... too many guys get comfortable and careless. 
> 
> I was ordering domestic (US) and the guy that I was ordering from was under investigation by feds. They were allowing him to ship out pacs and following up w/ controlled deliveries to end users. My order was not large, was personal use, but I was charged w/ intent to distribute along w/ a few scary federal​ charges for use of USPS in purchasing controlled substances. I assume this was all to build case against the seller as they didn't seem very interested in me. 
> 
> Postal inspector dressed as delivery driver and showed up at front door, handed me pac, I didn't have to sign, all was good. About 5 min later, local plain clothes detectives show up and put me in cuffs. I did not even open the package yet. While I was being processed at the station, they proceeded to search my house, sieze my pc and my stash which was small at that time thank god. 
> 
> Postal agents offered to drop federal charges if I cooperated w/ all info, signed statements etc. Which I did as I was scared shitless and didn't know anything about legal system. State charged me as well which didn't get dropped as in small town USA this was a huge bust for them.. I made front page of local and regional papers. 
> 
> They were able to run software on my hard drive that allowed them to access all incriminating emails without having my passwords. All web pages were recovered even tho they were deleted. There was no way to claim "oh I didn't order anything.. it was someone else". I had no record at the time so outcome was only a lengthy probation and public embarrassment
> ...


wow sorry to hear about all that bullshit you went through! and that tip about wiping data off your pc is really good!
at my house we order stuff all the time through amazon and it gets delivered usually by the same 2. one is an asian guy with USPS. and the other is a tall bald white guy with UPS. i've had some stuff come in through fedex by a younger mexican guy. but thats usually the only ones delivering stuff to my house. so im assuming if the shipment i order in the future is not delivered by one of these people i would decline ordering it and hopefully prevent them from a search and seizure on the spot.

----------


## qb_07

I had a seizure notice 10 years or so back. Im in a similar boat. Ive used local sources until recently. I still have a reluctance to use a international source again. I suppose thats as the point of the seizure letter.

----------


## Obs

International suppliers are heavily scrutinized.
Regardless of domestic or international use a PO box. 

If your box is flagged oh well set up another box.

Imo I would not use international just because you have to sign for the pack. 
Lucily I know my post office well, I would know if something was up. 

International is so scrutinized right now domestic sources are having trouble getting raws. Most dont get this and think its the end of the world when they gotta wait a month on a pack.

My current supplier:

I pay and send money overseas where gear is leagal.
My order is already sitting in a depot/forwarding location in the US.

They are secure, which means I am more secure. 
A lot of these little ugl's are gonna wind up in the feds crosshairs because of $$$$$$$$$$.
They dont give a fuck about AAS.
They care about the dumbass trying to cash out $500k in bitcoin in large chunks. 

Use domestic.

If a problem ever arises immediately call a lawyer and dont say a word to the cops, they are your enemy in an investigation. 

If you are wise you will never sign for a pack.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> International suppliers are heavily scrutinized.
> Regardless of domestic or international use a PO box. 
> 
> If your box is flagged oh well set up another box.
> 
> Imo I would not use international just because you have to sign for the pack. 
> Lucily I know my post office well, I would know if something was up. 
> 
> International is so scrutinized right now domestic sources are having trouble getting raws. Most dont get this and think its the end of the world when they gotta wait a month on a pack.
> ...


I've signed for pretty much every pack I've received in the uk. Doesnt always mean bad for us at least...

----------


## Amuuzen

Probably the most informative thread I've seen for my situation.

Thank you all for your input.

----------


## Obs

> I've signed for pretty much every pack I've received in the uk. Doesnt always mean bad for us at least...


They do controlled deliveries in the US. The one time they do youwill serve three yeard in the pen.


My views on it have changed a lot.
I had a chinamen tell me I didnt have to sign for dhl... Then there the guy was, shady looking as could be asking for a signature. 

I had already waited months on that pack because one was lost and another was seized. I signed for it and was very stupid in doing so.

----------


## MegaMeatMan

> Pound-for-pound domestic is way more dangerous than International comma because most of the time your package seized and you get a letter by customs
> 
> If your domestic pack has been intercepted you're going to get a controlled delivery no ands ifs or buts about


So I have also had customs seize my gear and nothing became of it. I agree in thinking international is likely the safest. Domestic scares me. I however have a ACE IN THE HOLE. My B. In law is the DISTRICT ATTORNEY in my town whom which I have Sunday lunch with every Sunday. My thoughts are during that lunch if he is stand offish or acting strange I'll know they are on to me. At least thats the plan. He wouldn't be able to hide the fact he knows. Awhile back he was acting pissed off so I kept engaging him in conversation to see if it was about me or another matter. I concluded it had nothing to do with me. I've already been to prison once in 2002 for drugs which I no Longer do. It was all about the money then.
From what I had learned... I thought of you hadn't opened the package you could claim it wasn't yours thats why you hadn't opened it. Also.....the Feds have a wire in the package and once you own the package the wire breaks in two which transmits a signal alerting them to bust in. I have all my items delivered to a location in the county that I can step outside and see all directions up to a mile on gravel county side roads. Take my package from mailbox and look up and down the road for cars parked on moving. At times I've even driven the section line first. When I open the package I use a razor knife and do so carefully.
I agree if trouble ever comes its most likely gonna be local. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> So I have also had customs seize my gear and nothing became of it. I agree in thinking international is likely the safest. Domestic scares me. I however have a ACE IN THE HOLE. My B. In law is the DISTRICT ATTORNEY in my town whom which I have Sunday lunch with every Sunday. My thoughts are during that lunch if he is stand offish or acting strange I'll know they are on to me. At least thats the plan. He wouldn't be able to hide the fact he knows. Awhile back he was acting pissed off so I kept engaging him in conversation to see if it was about me or another matter. I concluded it had nothing to do with me. I've already been to prison once in 2002 for drugs which I no Longer do. It was all about the money then.
> From what I had learned... I thought of you hadn't opened the package you could claim it wasn't yours thats why you hadn't opened it. Also.....the Feds have a wire in the package and once you own the package the wire breaks in two which transmits a signal alerting them to bust in. I have all my items delivered to a location in the county that I can step outside and see all directions up to a mile on gravel county side roads. Take my package from mailbox and look up and down the road for cars parked on moving. At times I've even driven the section line first. When I open the package I use a razor knife and do so carefully.
> I agree if trouble ever comes its most likely gonna be local. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Lol

Your ace in the hole would have to recuse himself from any involvement having to deal with warrant, investigation, arrest and prosecution.

Trust me I have aces in the hole too, judges around town won't even hear my traffic tickets, they send whole case to closet town over and thier prosecute and judge over see it And I get no breaks either.

Now my real ace in the hole is this
Attachment 173890

I won't be taken alive

----------


## MegaMeatMan

> Lol
> 
> Your ace in the hole would have to recuse himself from any involvement having to deal with warrant, investigation, arrest and prosecution.
> 
> Trust me I have aces in the hole too, judges around town won't even hear my traffic tickets, they send whole case to closet town over and thier prosecute and judge over see it And I get no breaks either.
> 
> Now my real ace in the hole is this
> Attachment 173890
> 
> I won't be taken alive


O'no doubt... Hes not gonna bat for me. He was in the D.A.s office the first time I got in Trouble. If anything the hammer came down harder on me. He's not gonna help me in any way. I'm saying because of how pissed off he will be at me I'll know something is up. They did me dirty in 2002 big time. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> O'no doubt... Hes not gonna bat for me. He was in the D.A.s office the first time I got in Trouble. If anything the hammer came down harder on me. He's not gonna help me in any way. I'm saying because of how pissed off he will be at me I'll know something is up. They did me dirty in 2002 big time. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes! 

Same with me, got fucked more than if I wasn't related.

This justice system is skewed

----------


## MegaMeatMan

> Yes! 
> 
> Same with me, got fucked more than if I wasn't related.
> 
> This justice system is skewed


When I got out probation and parole stuck it to me as well. They said since he was my family people would be saying I was getting favors so where they would cut others slack I got the full force of it. As they put it... With you we must dot all i's and cross all t's. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

I avoided a huge sentence.
In three years the prosecutor never looked me in the eyes even once. Not even for a second.

He knew he was prosecuting an innocent father of five beyond the reaches of the law and desroying my life for $.

My lawyer told me from day one what I would plea out to. He was dead on balls right. 
Prosecutor drug it out for ever trying to get me to take a shit plea for something I didn't do.
The private parole/probation companies are at the prosecutors office daily, lobbying for more business to be sent their way. 

The last thing my lawyer said on the issue was how corrupt and crooked the probation people were. 
I ripped my lawyers ass on my first tren cycle. I thought I had chose the worst lawyer imaginable. Now I see he was the best I could have hoped for.

Fuck the entire judicial system.

----------


## diesel101

Not complain but I have lived a pretty boring life compared to some of you .

----------


## Obs

> Not complain but I have lived a pretty boring life compared to some of you .


We all are boring as fuck compared to Guitarzan.

----------


## MegaMeatMan

> We all are boring as fuck compared to Guitarzan.


Boring life equates to less stress. I was in prison for 16 months. The anxiety I had EVERY DAY was over the top. Wave after wave....it wasn't the other inmates it was the guards and the fact my family was having to make it without me. Without a doubt toughest thing I've been through. Be glad you have lived well! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

----------


## waltr64

I've been ordering for quite a while and for speed go local for price international. Recently I have even found quality stuff coming from China. I had a package that came yesterday that got stuck in customs for over 2 months the company had already reshipped the product and I had my order in hand from the reshipment over a month ago then all the sudden without any notice a package shows up. I have read the chances are higher of you getting the postal inspector instead of the postman at the door if it stays in customs more than a week so I was a little freaked but it did not have the "Opened by Customs" tape on it and seemed in good condition. So I got some free stuff and not going to complain. There are some good articles on-line if you look up "controlled deliver" that will tell you what to look out for, basically unless you are ordering over 40 vials at a time they don't care. For something like T3 that is legal with a prescription I would not worry too much just get a legit brand and you should be go to to. Good luck.

----------


## hockeyguy

Great thread! Been running cycles for 10 years now. Going on 41yrs old and looking to order from somewhere so I can do my own home brew. Been many years since I ordered from a source so it's interesting to hear all this info.

----------


## C27H40O3

> If it is going to be a controlled delivery you are walking into a lions den.
> 
> Coming to you house, no paper trail, and you can say I never ordered this shit and choose not to accept


you saved me the trouble of the same reply.

----------


## C27H40O3

> If a problem ever arises immediately call a lawyer and dont say a word to the cops, they are your enemy in an investigation. 
> 
> If you are wise you will never sign for a pack.


Another brother is taking the words right out of my mouth. 

ask any asshole who ever got pinched for DWI who thought he was helping himself by telling the cops _"I only had two beers"_.

You aint smarter than the cops at their game. you cant talk your way out of it. they aint your friend. 

"_we aint interested in you, we want the guy you get it from_" BULLSHIT! 

They want both of you. 

Never a word. Make it known loud and clear to all you have a lawyer and you aint saying shit without him. Dont even admit its wednesday night at 10pm and its raining.

Then they try the old trick "_Sign this statement admitting ownership of it, or we arrest your wife/girlfriend/mother/dog too_." Dont fall for it. The D.A. will decline prosecution on the family by nightfall. The judge wont entertain charging the whole family. He'll see you called their bluff, and probably hold it against the prosecutor for not being savvy enough to get you some otherway that worked.

----------


## JohnnyBreeze

With a PO box, you still have to give all of your contact and personal information to sign up. If you use a fake ID, name, or address to do that, you have just committed mail fraud, which is a felony. So if you order more than "personal use" and they want to come after you instead of just sending you a seizure letter, you are in much more trouble than if you just used your personal address. 

I've received three seizure letters at the same address in a span of about 1.5-2 years. Those letters are now being used by some third grader in their recycled paper notebook. I always recycle, it's good for the environment.

----------


## teejey

> Another brother is taking the words right out of my mouth. 
> 
> ask any asshole who ever got pinched for DWI who thought he was helping himself by telling the cops _"I only had two beers"_.
> 
> You aint smarter than the cops at their game. you cant talk your way out of it. they aint your friend. 
> 
> "_we aint interested in you, we want the guy you get it from_" BULLSHIT! 
> 
> They want both of you. 
> ...


My girl would roll over so fast if they put the cuffs on her. 

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk

----------


## Super User 4

I always go domestic and never had a problem with my source.

----------

